# New 2007 Toyota Tundra



## rawfish

Toyota Stages World Premiere of All-New Tundra Full-Size Pickup at 2006 Chicago Auto Show

February 9, 2006 - Chicago - Toyota Motor Sales (TMS), U.S.A., Inc., unveiled the all-new next-generation Tundra full-size pickup truck at a press conference today at the 2006 Chicago Auto Show.
The Tundra was first introduced in 1999 as a 2000 model. Since then, it has won numerous awards and has been recognized for its value, quality and reliability. The completely redesigned 2007 Tundra will be bigger, more powerful and will offer new body and engine configurations.

"From bumper-to-bumper, under the hood and from the inside out the new Tundra is a true American truck that will set a new benchmark in the full-size truck segment," said Jim Lentz, TMS group vice president and general manager. "It will be aimed at the 'True Trucker,' the true opinion leaders among full-size owners. True Truckers are highly credible because they use, punish, and demand the most out of the pickups they buy."

The expanded size and power of the new Tundra will be reflected in its ability to tow over 10,000 pounds. To achieve this towing capacity every major component was designed for maximum strength, durability and reliability over the long haul. This will be accomplished with an all-new 5.7-liter i-Force V8 engine manufactured at Toyota's Alabama engine plant. The V8 will be mated to a new heavy-duty six-speed automatic transmission. In addition to the new powertrain, Tundra will also come equipped with heavy-duty front disc brakes with four-piston calipers and vented rotors increased by nearly one and one-half inches, and standard rear disc brakes. High capacity cooling and electrical systems will help Tundra tow heavy loads through the toughest weather. Finally, Tundra will ride on a new rock-solid chassis platform with 30 percent higher tensile strength steel.

Development of the new Tundra was spearheaded by Toyota's U.S.-based facilities. Product planning began at TMS headquarters in Southern California. All engineering development was directed by the Toyota Technical Center in Ann Arbor, Michigan. Styling, inside and out, was the work of Toyota's Calty Research and Design Centers in Newport Beach, California and Ann Arbor, Michigan. Finally, the new Tundra will be built at Toyota Motor Manufacturing in Princeton, Indiana and Toyota's new truck plant in San Antonio, Texas.

Tundra has been super-sized in every metric of comparison with the vehicle it replaces. Its all-new, full-size platform will feature a significantly expanded wheelbase and an increase of 10 inches in overall length. Tundra will also gain nearly five inches in height and will be four full inches wider than before, placing it among the segment leaders in overall size.

Buyers of the new Tundra will have a choice of three engines. In addition to the new 5.7-liter V8, the capable 4.0-liter V6 and the legendary 4.7-liter i-Force V8, both also built in Alabama, will be available.

The new Tundra will come in three cab configurations. It will retain its three-grade strategy with the Base, SR5 and well-appointed Limited trim levels. In all, Tundra will be offered in more than 30 different models, nearly double the current generation.

Calty designers set out to complement the new Tundra's increased size by creating a design with bold, brave and distinctive character lines that are different from anything on the road today. From the front, the new Tundra features a bold front grille, strong bumper and large headlights with a steely glare, conveying a strong and powerful physical presence. The profile reveals a thicker body and taller doors with character lines and fender flares that add dimension and strength as well as an unwavering stance.

Tundra's powerful and rugged exterior styling characteristics extend to the inside. A "command and control" center provides an unobstructed view of the instrument panel and puts knobs, switches and buttons within close reach of the driver.
All Tundra models will feature a class-leading, roomy passenger cabin providing front passengers with four inches more shoulder room. Two-row models will offer rear passengers nearly three inches more shoulder. Front passengers will receive nearly four more inches of hip room while rear passengers will enjoy six inches of additional hip room. Interior storage capacity is increased with the addition of hidden storage compartments, second-row seats that double as work surfaces (two-row models only), and a larger center console box.

For buyers who use their Tundra as a work truck quick and easy access to the truck bed is essential. The new Tundra will feature a tailgate that can be opened and closed with just two fingers. Robust dampers on the hinges have been added to help cushion the tailgate when opening and also help reduce bouncing when driving with the tailgate down. Other design features with workers in mind include large door handles, inside and out, easy-to-turn HVAC knobs, and adjustable headrests, allowing drivers and passengers to ride to their next work site without having to remove protective gear such as hardhats or gloves.

Designers also had safety in mind with the addition of extra large side mirrors to provide a wide field of view, while reducing wind noise and image vibration, always important when towing precious cargo. Additionally, a trailer hitch will be integrated into the Tundra's frame for better stability when handling heavy loads.

The Tundra will be loaded with standard-equipped comfort and convenience features. An array of options and accessories will also be offered, such as a JBL premium audio system with Bluetooth telephone compatibility, 10-way power-adjustable driver's seat, and a wide-screen backup camera integrated into the tailgate handle for enhanced rear-view safety.

"As much as the new Tundra has changed, there are a few things that remain the same," said Jim Press TMS president and COO. "Tundra will again offer the most comfortable, quiet and refined ride in the full-size truck segment. Its build quality, reliability, and durability will, again, be second to none."

The all-new Tundra will arrive in dealer showrooms in early 2007.

Now the pics


----------



## rawfish




----------



## rawfish




----------



## rawfish




----------



## rawfish




----------



## rawfish

If its solid bye bye POS dodge!!


----------



## sixspeed

*no manual trans...*

As expected, they only offer a slushbox automatic and no manual trans options.

I'm sure it will be of the usual Toyota quality. I'm absolutely sure of that. I'm also sure that those used to "picking and choosing" options (like domestic vehicles do) will be disappointed when they can only get what choices Toyota's multimillion dollar marketing effort decides people want. They already said it will be either base, SR5 or limited packages. No individual option choices other than tailpipe tips, bug deflectors... You gotta buy the whole package if you want one thing...

IMHO it lacks soul and like the new Tacoma, 4Runner or the new RAV4 it is uninspiring looking.


----------



## DBL

i thought i heard they were putting a diesel version on the market in 07


----------



## rawfish

sixspeed said:


> As expected, they only offer a slushbox automatic and no manual trans options.
> 
> I'm sure it will be of the usual Toyota quality. I'm absolutely sure of that. I'm also sure that those used to "picking and choosing" options (like domestic vehicles do) will be disappointed when they can only get what choices Toyota's multimillion dollar marketing effort decides people want. They already said it will be either base, SR5 or limited packages. No individual option choices other than tailpipe tips, bug deflectors... You gotta buy the whole package if you want one thing...
> 
> IMHO it lacks soul and like the new Tacoma, 4Runner or the new RAV4 it is uninspiring looking.


Thats a good point, I wonder if you take the total number of truck ssales how many are contractor sales with someone going in and buying a truck with options they need or want, vs just off the lot. Your right they spend millions of research so it must not be that important??


----------



## rawfish

DBL said:


> i thought i heard they were putting a diesel version on the market in 07


maybe it will be later in the year, toyota like to make 1/2 year models


----------



## sixspeed

*1/2 and 3/4 ton versions???*



rawfish said:


> Thats a good point, I wonder if you take the total number of truck ssales how many are contractor sales with someone going in and buying a truck with options they need or want, vs just off the lot. Your right they spend millions of research so it must not be that important??





> i thought i heard they were putting a diesel version on the market in 07


Only 5 lug wheels so this is probably the 1/2 ton version...

One would hope/guess the Diesel will get more hard parts???


----------



## sixspeed

*Toyota's marketing philosophy long winded*

Here is a very knowledgeable explanation of the evolution of Toyota. It deals with the mini trucks, but it explains where they came from... Very long winded but knowledgeable.

Due to Plowsite regs I cannot post a link here. Nevertheless, I must give attribution - it is from Brian894X4 on 4x4wire.com and is well researched:
(He also has his own web site and it is a phenomenal resource of pre -95 Toyota Trucks and also of railroading and mining history and 4x4 abandoned railroad exploration...)

The 1979-1995 4x4 Toyota truck was based on a design that was required to carry a one ton load over relatively rough conditions off road, because they were designed from the beginning to be commercial and farm vehicles in countries like Africa, Australia and South America. While not the 4x4 enthusiest market that others, like Jeep targeted and continue to target today, the benefits to those of us that want a durable off road capable machine were the same.

The intent to market to business and farmers, etc, here in North America was the same, but they were never purchased in large numbers by the same type of buyer. Instead, in America, construction business, farmers, loggers and miners, etc all chose to stay with the larger domestic trucks. The average American mini-truck buyer pretty much just drove them as personal daily transportation, carried no loads, and only occasionally used them off road. When Toyota realized this in the early 1980s they decided to design a more consumer friendly truck that included IFS. But fortunately, retained the same heavy duty specification of being 1 ton capable and extremely durable off road. While no rock crawler, the new torsion bar IFS was specificly designed to spend its entire life in off road conditions, such as those in Africa and Australia, even though America was its initial primary target. Features like high mounted torsion bars, extremely durable lower A-arms that could take direct hits off road, and a steering system that was mounted high and well protected, were just some of the design aspects and would allow Toyota to keep it in production for overseas markets through today.

When the new Tacoma was being designed, Toyota took into consideration that their American customer was not their intended market, so they designed the truck around what they believed would be their current and future customers. They also had stringent safety standards both current and future that they had to worry about in America that were not an issue almost anywhere else.

Instead of building a heavy duty off road commercial mini-truck like they were still selling overseas, they built a truck that was even much more consumer friendly. Something that would be more appealing to a much wider customer base. That's where the rack and pinion steering, more powerful engines, and new suspension design came from.

The 1 ton frame was dropped, because Americans didn't need or want a 1 ton capable mini-truck at all. Nearly every single Toyota 4x4 sold in America from 1979 forward was rated ½ ton by virtue of using lighter springs, because installing 1 ton springs would have resulted in some very unhappy customers and dried up sales. ½ ton capacity had sufficed since the beginning so when it came to design an entirely new frame, it only made sense to save in that area and build a true ½ ton frame. This also allowed Toyota to incorporate numerous safety features, which would help sell trucks in America. One of those safety features was a frame that collapsed easier in the front and rear before causing major damage to the cab. The trade off was a weaker frame in terms of off roadability and carry capacity, relatively speaking, but a much safer truck.

The new design also included a new lighter duty front suspension that included coil springs which provided a much better ride and handling on the highway. With the reduced required capacity, gone was the need for heavy duty front suspension.

In America, Toyota decided to introduce the electric locker which was a striking contradiction in terms of how they weakened the design in one area, while improving it in another. But the thing to remember is it's all about marketing. By that time, it was not about building a truck that was specificly durable or tough or appealing to off road commercial buyers. Instead, it was about appealing to the widest possible market and number of consumer buyers as possible.

The locker was Toyota's attempt to market the truck to the off road enthusiast and set itself apart from its competitors. But other design aspects had their own targets. The collapsible frame was designed to market to safety conscious buyers, while the suspension and rack and pinion steering was designed to market towards people that wanted a nicer ride and engines were made more powerful for those that wanted the power. The name of the game was marketing to the widest possible audience. And from that standpoint, Toyota was successful.

As far as the oversea's Hilux, Toyota had retained the solid front axle through 1997, but surprisingly, they were getting killed in the marketplace as other makes already offered an IFS design that was more comfortable, but still heavy duty enough to be used on the farms and deserts of Africa and Australia. This is hard to believe for some, but nobody wanted the solid front axle and Toyota got the message.

Toyota dumped the solid front axle in its mini-truck for good, but instead of using the Tacoma IFS, which had already been in production for several years in America, they chose to go with the original torsion bar IFS design which was a simple and durable design from the early 1980s that had already proven itself for more than a decade, including being extremely durable in off road conditions. The new Hilux also retained the IFS 1 ton frame that was first introduced in America in 1986. They based the new body design after the Tacoma, but could not use the exact same panels because the frame design for both vehicles are totally different, including the length, wheelbase and width. Hiluxes were built all over the world, but many parts were sourced from Japan and the vehicle was entirely designed in Japan.

In terms of durability, many parts of the Tacoma were sourced from the same suppliers that built parts for the American domestic car companies. And therein lies some of the quality problems of the Tacoma compared to earlier Toyota trucks and overseas Hilux trucks.

Still, compared to its competition, the Tacoma is a good truck. The engines and transmissions are a Japanese design and have proven to be pretty durable, with a few exceptions. The biggest issue is design of the frame, the rack and pinion steering (which is now pretty much industry standard on any 4x4) use of lower quality American parts, as opposed to Japanese parts, and lack luster fit and finish design compared to older trucks.

I wouldn't have a single problem owning a pre-2005 Tacoma truck as a daily driver and very occasional light off roader. I've driven my Dad's 2001 Taco extensively including borrowing it for a long trip to Canada and back. The comfort level and handling between the older style truck and Taco on the road is like night and day. They serve that purpose extremely well. But when it comes to a heavy duty off road vehicle, they are a poor choice for a build up, unless you want to spend a lot of money beefing them from the frame up.


----------



## Surfside

Will it take a 8.5 X-blade,no Love my Tacoma but need a Toyata HD Dumptruck! O'well, it will come out when I am 90 and no longer own the LLC .I have seen the concept ftx? and it looked alittle bigger only if it was a dually,mmmmmmmmmm!


----------

